# Jiffy Lube Woes



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Last time I took my truck into Jiffy lube I wasn't real happy with how they handled things. They over-inflated my tires (immediately after I left my TPMS went off and hasn't shut off since), they stripped out the screws on the access to the oil filter on the skid plate, and then they tried to smooth it over by blaming everything on the last idiots that changed my oil (which would be THEM.) It seems like they are overcharging me as well. WITH a coupon, it has been running me around $70 for synthetic blend. 

I'm tired of them, so does anyone have a recommendation of a good place to perform this service in/near Taylorsville?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Which store? The old Q-lube in Murry (now Jiffy) forgot to put the oil back in my truck back in 96. :twisted: It "was" a brand new motor I had just put in. Needless to say
, they put in another brand new motor.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I worked for a Jiffy Lube in Orem for 3 days. That was all I could take. I've got over 10 years in the lube industry and they were so crooked and dishonest I just couldn't take it. There are MAJOR differences in transmission fluids, but they seemed to think Dexron/Mercon would go in anything and everything. After watching them flush a transmission on a Caravan that was supposed to take ATF+4 and them not caring that they screwed up I was done. All those reports you've seen on 20/20 and Dateline NBC are pretty much true.

I hope you can find a good honest shop that's willing to fix things when they mess up. I'd suggest a locally owned shop not a chain. It hurts their pocket more to screw up than a big giant. At least you would think it would.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In all reality just do it your self if you want it done right and you don't have a garage that you trust. I haven't let a quick lube shop touch one of my vehicles in the last 20 years. The last time they cross threaded the oil filter on and then blamed it on somebody else.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have done my own oil before, but I just don't have the time and resources to do it right now. I want to find somewhere that's honest and quick, and is reasonable in price. I'd actually rather pay a bit more for good service than less for crappy service. So, any recommendations?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been taking mine to that one in Taylorsville on 5400 s just off of redwood and I also think they are trying to screw people. Every time I go in there, i feel like they are trying to build me a new car. I tell them several times "I just want the **** oil changed" Its always left with requests to flush the tranny, de fog the headlight, wiper blades ect. Last time I was in there, he tried to tell me I needed a new air filter and showed me one that was dirty. I told him flat out "Thats not my air filter" and he said" it just came from your truck" I just said "Bull****" I walked over, unclamped my air box and the air filter I put in was still there. I know this because I replaced it with a Fram the day before..... He showed me one with a blue ring around it instead of orange. I wont be going there again!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I have been taking mine to that one in Taylorsville on 5400 s just off of redwood


Funny....they couldn't figure how why the running lights on my truck wasn't working. When we left my wife read the owners manual to realize they were trying the wrong light bulbs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I still do my own, resources wise...all you need is a socket, filter wrench, drain pan and shop towels--way less than the $70 you are paying and it takes less time than what you took to have it done and make the two posts...really not a big deal.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> In all reality just do it your self if you want it done right and you don't have a garage that you trust. I haven't let a quick lube shop touch one of my vehicles in the last 20 years. The last time they cross threaded the oil filter on and then blamed it on somebody else.





Huge29 said:


> I still do my own, resources wise...all you need is a socket, filter wrench, drain pan and shop towels--way less than the $70 you are paying and it takes less time than what you took to have it done and make the two posts...really not a big deal.


+1,000,000!

You can get the whole thing done quicker than what it takes to wait for them to even pull your vehicle over the pit at the lube shops. I know it's kind of a bummer with apartments and condos that aren't cool with auto maintenance on the premises, but there are alternatives. I have only used a lube place a handful of times, under extenuating circumstances, and every time was a complete disaster. Rounded plug, cross threaded plug, cross threaded filter, wrong size filter, wrong oil, fluids in the wrong places, etc. Autozone has always got a DIY oil change special going on for about $30 for synthetic.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

STEVO said:


> he tried to tell me I needed a new air filter and showed me one that was dirty. I told him flat out "Thats not my air filter" and he said" it just came from your truck" I just said "Bull****" I walked over, unclamped my air box and the air filter I put in was still there. I know this because I replaced it with a Fram the day before..... He showed me one with a blue ring around it instead of orange. I wont be going there again!!!!


Thats pretty ballsy, makes me wonder what they have tried to pull on me. I will defiantly be more vigilant in the future.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Chaser, try out Batemans Lube Express. They are a family owned shop that has been around for quite a few years. They are on 7000 S. 1300 W. They run Mobil products. I have known them for many years and they do a very good job. It seems that my cars run about $35-40 and my ford diesel (15+ quarts) synthetic blend is about $75 and thats a full service with vacuuming, window cleaning and a free car wash. Let me know what you think if you go in there. Ask if Mike is around and tell him Gene sent you in.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

The last time they changed my oil they pulled off all sorts of wires on my suburban motor and 2 blocks down the road the motor blew. Since it happened off of their property they weren't responsible! That was the last time I ever went to a j-lube.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was just starting to think that I no longer had time to my own and considering getting it done by a shop, thanks for the numerous posts indicating that I would be crazy to do so. It is amazing that they could screw up such a simple task and the lying makes me upset just listening to Stevo's story...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I ended up trying out Anderson's on 4700 S and Redwood. Not too bad. They only charged me $35 for the change, and rather than trying to "rebuild" the car like Stevo said, they simply asked me if I would like them to inspect it for free. I just had them check the battery charge (the damned thing died on me after 20 mins of running on ACC only the other day), and they pointed out the source of a squeal I had been hearing, and quoted me what it would cost to repair it. No pressure, no BS. 

Regarding the squeal- can anyone recommend a shop or two in the same area to give me a free quote on replacement of a serpentine belt and tensioner?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Regarding the squeal- can anyone recommend a shop or two in the same area to give me a free quote on replacement of a serpentine belt and tensioner?


To be consistent, how much is your time worth? Assuming the tensioner is bad, which is very rare, you will pay no less than $200 for what is most likely $85 or so in parts, pretty easy to do; you may have to spend $30 for the special belt tool, but to save $120 or so and cost my self up to 2 hours, that is certainly worth my time. Good luck! There is a shop just west of redwood on the 35th, facing east just north of 35th is a shop run by a Chinese fellar that is the most economical place in the valley from what I have heard from the cheapest guy in the world.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

If I had a tire machine in my garage, nobody would ever touch my cars but me. I worked on the auto parts counter for 5 years and from some of the stories I've heard I don't trust anyone.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the squeal- can anyone recommend a shop or two in the same area to give me a free quote on replacement of a serpentine belt and tensioner?
> ...


most of the newer vehicles just use a normal ratchet and some of the other would take a 1/2 inch ratchet so you may not even need a new tool at all and the tensioner would also be an easy fix at the same time as well should just be a few bolts and your on your way

as far as a shop to recomend i cant say what ones are good i never go to a shop i always do every thing myself


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The last tensioner I bought was for a 97 chev pick-up and was lesss than $30, belt about $50, and took 15 minutes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> most of the newer vehicles just use a normal ratchet and some of the other would take a 1/2 inch ratchet so you may not even need a new tool at all and the tensioner would also be an easy fix


I think it is only the front wheel drives that require the tool due to the tight fit against the fender.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I did a little research online and I think I'm gonna check things out and try to do the work myself. Sounds like the belt is only $15-20, and the tensioner may run up to $60 or so.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I did a little research online and I think I'm gonna check things out and try to do the work myself. Sounds like the belt is only $15-20, and the tensioner may run up to $60 or so.


I think even a Ute fan can pull this one off. What model/make is it? I can look up the online manual to see if there are any special tricks; they are generally straight forward as long as you grab the mounting bolt and not the tension bolt. It is pretty rare for a tensioner to go bad; a lot of times if a garage recommends that they are just trying to get you for a part that they can really markup. As long as it has tension on it and keeps the belt tight, leave it alone.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

They can go bad or break. I have had to replace one on my 95 Plymouth Grand Voyager twice. First time was at about 30,000 mi, It just plain BROKE on me while trying to return from a fishing trip with my wife and 3 YO daughter at 3:30 am down along the west side of Utah lake. The second time was at about 140,000 mi. This time the pulley was just worn out and the spring tension was almost non existent. But not to bad to change. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its an '06 Nissan Titan V8 (not the Flex fuel version). I found the manual on the AutoZone website, but its just an online version, and doesn't seem too detailed. I also found a Titan forum that had some explanations, but this fix is new to me, so I'd like to have someone around who knows exactly what they are looking at to help me with the project.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the scoop from All Data Pro:


> REMOVAL
> 
> 1. Remove the air duct and resonator assembly.
> 2. Remove the drive belt.
> ...


You should find that to be very helpful! It really is quite simple, in theory, as long as you can get to it ok.
[attachment=0:1ews5cgs]titan.gif[/attachment:1ews5cgs]
I do have the special tool for it that is basically a really thin and very long cheater bar with some attachments to more easily get leverage on the tensioner to load it when taking belt on/off. It appears that the part has 3 bolts that are not visible until the belt is removed for $52 from AZ and belt would be about $28. I could help, if you need someone and you come up to Davis County. But, first of all, be sure that it needs it; as you push down on the belt, do you feel tension on the belt? It is pretty rate that they go out especially on a vehicle only 5 years old. This is one of those things that the garage just tries to throw in to make a real repair that can be marked up for some profit rather than just a belt for $10 profit.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm kinda paranoid that way, Huge. Whenever a shop says "this is bad" or "that needs replacing" I always investigate further. I never just say "ok, fix it now." 

There is tension on the belt, so it seems as though the tensioner is doing its job, but the issue was the bearings in the tensioner. So if indeed there were a bearing that went out, would there still be adequate tension on the belt? Also, Nissan recommends changing the belt at 60K anyway, and I'm now at 54K.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I'm kinda paranoid that way, Huge. Whenever a shop says "this is bad" or "that needs replacing" I always investigate further. I never just say "ok, fix it now."
> 
> There is tension on the belt, so it seems as though the tensioner is doing its job, but the issue was the bearings in the tensioner. So if indeed there were a bearing that went out, would there still be adequate tension on the belt? Also, Nissan recommends changing the belt at 60K anyway, and I'm now at 54K.


That is correct, the bearing can be going out; only way to tell is to take the belt off and spin the pulley to see if it spins rough; if that is the case you can change only the pulley with new bearing and not the tensioner. Changing the belt is not a big deal at all and for $30 just get er done!


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Walmart is not any better...I have a friend there that worked in grocery stoking shelves one day, the next he's changing oil. I asked if they trained him and he told me they show ya once and after that your on your own


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Dee's Automotive. they are about 4300 south and state st. right next to napa auto parts. they are pretty good. i havent had a problem yet. you walk in, tell them what you need to want done, they fix it. thats it!! they dont try to sell you on other things or BS with you about issues that are not really issues.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Mobil 1 Synthetic Blend at Bateman's is $47.95 (up to 5 qts). That includes a carwash. A little FYI, the Mobil 1 NASCAR will be there on the 25th for a few hours - kind of cool to look at. He usually will fire it up and do some burn-outs in the parking lot.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Last time I took my truck into Jiffy lube I wasn't real happy with how they handled things. They over-inflated my tires (immediately after I left my TPMS went off and hasn't shut off since), they stripped out the screws on the access to the oil filter on the skid plate, and then they tried to smooth it over by blaming everything on the last idiots that changed my oil (which would be THEM.) It seems like they are overcharging me as well. WITH a coupon, *it has been running me around $70 for synthetic blend.*
> 
> I'm tired of them, so does anyone have a recommendation of a good place to perform this service in/near Taylorsville?


Yeah....I'm still trying to figure out how they want to charge me 73 bucks for their $24.95 Signature Service special.
I can get it changed for 30, any day of the week, at the tire store. It don't make sense.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have never had an oil change done by Jiffy, but I took a friends Jeep there to get the oil changed. It took forever but at least they had a TV playing Dual Survival. I could have done it quicker for sure. I always change my own, it's pretty easy. 

They will pass a safety inspection pretty easily though.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: Jiffy Lube Woes*



Chaser said:


> Last time I took my truck into Jiffy lube I wasn't real happy with how they handled things. They over-inflated my tires (immediately after I left my TPMS went off and hasn't shut off since), they stripped out the screws on the access to the oil filter on the skid plate, and then they tried to smooth it over by blaming everything on the last idiots that changed my oil (which would be THEM.) It seems like they are overcharging me as well. WITH a coupon, it has been running me around $70 for synthetic blend.
> 
> I'm tired of them, so does anyone have a recommendation of a good place to perform this service in/near Taylorsville?


Your driveway.

As years go by, the number of people who can do simple tasks, like oil changes, decreases.

Eventually we'll have a society who drop off their firearms to be cleaned and lubed.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: Jiffy Lube Woes*



royta said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I took my truck into Jiffy lube I wasn't real happy with how they handled things. They over-inflated my tires (immediately after I left my TPMS went off and hasn't shut off since), they stripped out the screws on the access to the oil filter on the skid plate, and then they tried to smooth it over by blaming everything on the last idiots that changed my oil (which would be THEM.) It seems like they are overcharging me as well. WITH a coupon, it has been running me around $70 for synthetic blend.
> ...


I know how to change my oil, but by the time I get done with the whole process of buying what I need, actually performing the service, and then cleaning it all up, I end up spending more money and time than I otherwise would by taking it to a shop to have it done. I have been taking it to Anderson Tire the past couple times, and they seem to do a good job, cost less, and don't jerk me around like the morons at Jiffy Lube.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude I bet the walmart express lube would do a better job. Jiffy lube is a bunch of dishonest monkeys.


----------

